# Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen



## Stoney0066 (15. April 2016)

Für alle die es interessiert, hab ich grad bei Facebook gefunden... Evtl. wirds ja ne günstige Alternative zu den MinnKota oder Motorguide iPilots...

https://www.facebook.com/veneilijankauppa.fi/posts/510495732452595


----------



## FlitzeZett (15. April 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Sehr geil!


----------



## Forester FXT (16. April 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Warten wir mal ab.... Hoffe der kommt ......  Aber warum am Heck und nicht am Bug ??


----------



## FlitzeZett (16. April 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Den kannst doch auch im bug anbringen. Ist doch egal. Aber das Bedienteil ist ja ein Fernseher


----------



## caracho (16. April 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Den kannst doch auch im bug anbringen. Ist doch egal. Aber das Bedienteil ist ja ein Fernseher



Gibt es sowohl als Front und Heckmontage.... Glaube nicht das es die Fernbedienung ist.... Sieht eher auch wie ein App auf nem iPad.

Gruß


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Das ist n iPad, steht auch in der Beschreibung (ist aber auch das einzige was ich entziffern konnte!  ). Wird dann bestimmt auch mit m Handy funktionieren. Ich hoffe nur, dass nicht die komplette Steuerung übers Handy laufen soll, dass es weiterhin ne normale Fernbedienung und Fußpedal geben wird... 

Wenn das Ding wirklich bald kommt und der Preis passt, weiß ich was als nächstes auf mein Boot kommt!


----------



## tomsen83 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Das Video geistert schon länger rum. Ich glaub´s erst, wenns das auch gibt. 
Aber stellen wir uns Folgendes vor:
Ich steh auf dem Deck mit der Rute in der Hand. Jetzt will ich den Motor bedienen. Entweder Rute weg legen und Tab in die Hand und entsperren, oder eventuell noch einhändig möglich, Smartphone bedienen. Beides müsste ich entweder um den Hals hängen haben (geht beim Pad nicht) oder aus der Hosentasche holen (nervt).
Jetzt hab ich auch noch nasse Finger. Jeder der schon mal mitbekommen hat was nen Wasserfilm auf nem Otto-Normal-Touchsreen so anrichtet, kann sich vorstellen, dass sich das Boot wie blöde im Kreis drehen wird.
Smartphone funzt im Regen bzw. mit nassen Fingern schlicht nicht (zumindest ist mir keins bekannt wo das geht, Beim Eilte Ti gehts ja aber eigentlich auch!?)
nun will man ja auch nicht vor jedem Knopfdruck auf das Display schauen, irgendwann bedinet man sowas ja intuitiv. Das ist aber auf Grund fehlender "ertastbarer" Strukturen (Knöpfe) wie auf einer normalen Fernbedienung nicht möglich. 

Ich bin von dem Konzept nicht überzeugt und denke, dass sofern so etwas praktisch und sinnvoll wäre, MK und MG schon längst auf den zug aufgesprungen wären. 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ist kein Haswing-Bashing. Hab meinen B-55 gerade erst montiert und bin bis auf die Schnellwechselplatte sehr zufrieden mit der Haptik, Verarbeitung und Funktionalität. So richtig glauben dass die Nummer alltagstauglich ist, will ich es aber noch nicht...


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ja, das mit der Schnellwechselplatte hatte ich schon bei F4M gelesen. 

Wenn die komplette Bedienung nur übers Tablet/Handy laufen soll, dann kannst es vergessen, da geb ich dir 100 % Recht!

Ich hoffe mal drauf, dass die normale Bedienung weiterhin über Fußpedal und Fernbedienung möglich ist und nur die GPS-Funktionen (Strecke abfahren und Ankern) übers Handy gesteuert werden. Damit käm ich klar. 

Aber wie gesagt, jetzt erst mal abwarten ob das Ding wirklich kommt. Wenn dann die Bedienung und der Preis passt werd ich zuschlagen, sonst aber nicht.

Ich hätte mir ja schon längst den normalen Cayman geholt, ich will aber unbedingt eine Ankerfunktion... Und die ist bei MK und MG ja echt teuer...


----------



## tomsen83 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich bin ja nen eher threoretischer Typ, daher sind meine Bedenken im Alltag vielleicht nicht so wild, aber zwei Bedienungselemente wär doch irgendwie auch Quark. Ändert nix daran, dass man zur Bedienung trockene Finger braucht und ändert auch nix daran, dass ich jedesmal wenn ich "ankern" will wieder nen Handy aus der Tasche holen muss (bei der Gelegenheit: Die Anziehungskraft von Wasser auf Smartphones is massiv. Je häufiger man die aufm Boot in der Hand hat, desto eher verschwinden die in den ewigen Fluten...)

Egal, alles ungelegte Eier. Abwarten...


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ja, da hast auch wieder recht. Eine Bedienung für alles wär natürlich top! Warten wirs ab...

Handy über Bord wär natürlich echt scheixxe!!!


----------



## Forester FXT (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Gibt es hier noch was neues ?


----------



## Blechinfettseb (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Gem. Haswing Finnland sind die GPS Motoren noch in der Prototyphase. Nähe Infos sollen dieses Jahr noch präsentiert werden. Zu erwerben aber definitiv frühestens 2017.

 Gruß


----------



## Forester FXT (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Laut der Facebook Seite von Haswing haben sie wohl neue Nachrichten im Laufe des Tages.. Es soll ein neuer Motor kommen.. Auf dem Bild ist ein GPS Symbol...

Warten wir mal...


----------



## FlitzeZett (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Angebot ist draußen - mir missfällt die Steuerung


----------



## tomsen83 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Haste mal nen Link zu ner genaueren Beschreibung als dem Facebook Foto?


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Das würd mich auch mal interessieren! Hab nix gefunden ausser ner Ankündigung zu was neuem auf der Australischen Facebook Seite

Edit: Man sollte mal gescheit schauen... ;-)

https://www.facebook.com/HaswingMarineAustralia/


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

http://www.haswingmarine.com.au/Cay...ount-Trolling-Motor-55lbs-12V-by-Haswing.html

Also wenn der Preis bei uns umgerechnet zum Australischen Preis kommt, dann ist das mal ne Kampfansage! Das wären dann ca. 900 Euro! Aber war der Preis für den Cayman ja auch vorher schon...

Die Steuerung übers iPhone find ich auch suboptimal, aber wenns nur für die GPS Funktionen ist, wat solls... Wenn ich die Beschreibung richtig lese, solls für die normale Steuerung weiterhin eine Fernbedienung geben. In der Beschreibung steht allerdings nur was von iPhone/iPad App, wäre ja schwach wenns die App nicht für Android geben würde...


----------



## FlitzeZett (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Mal schauen wann er hier angeboten wird.

Denke werde dann umsteigen und den ohne GPS abgeben. 

Auf Testberichte warten wird mir wohl zu lange dauern.


----------



## tomsen83 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich hatte dazu hier im Trööt schon mal was geschrieben. Ich finde die Steuerung über nen Smartphone total blöde...Handschuhe, dreckige Pfoten, Regen. Das alles macht ne App-Steuerung total benutzerunfreundlich#q
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich keinen Apfel habe.


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann er hier angeboten wird.
> 
> Denke werde dann umsteigen und den ohne GPS abgeben.
> 
> Auf Testberichte warten wird mir wohl zu lange dauern.



Geht mir genauso. Nur, dass ich keinen abgeben werden kann... :q


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Ich hatte dazu hier im Trööt schon mal was geschrieben. Ich finde die Steuerung über nen Smartphone total blöde...Handschuhe, dreckige Pfoten, Regen. Das alles macht ne App-Steuerung total benutzerunfreundlich#q
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich keinen Apfel habe.




Sehe ich genau so, Ich hab einen MinnKota mit Fernsteuerung, die hab ich um den Hals baumeln... never-ever würde ich das über das Smartphone machen. Wenn sich da der Sperrbildschirm einschaltet oder so...


----------



## Forester FXT (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

OPTIONAL EXTRAS

- wireless foot pedal control   

Hoffe das darüber auch die Ankerfunktion Steuerbar ist.  Das ist alles was ich brauche. 

Iphone habe ich keins ...

Aber bei so einem Preis ist das echt Top. 

Warten wir erst mal ab ab wann er Lieferbar ist und was er wirklich hier kostet.


Ansonsten gibt es einen Terrova halt. Der ist beim Echolotzentrum auch gerade für 1500 neu zu bekommen. Da MK gerade die neuen Modelle Ausliefert.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich habe darüber hinaus noch einen Vorteil der Fernbedienung ggü der Fussbedienung festgestellt: ich bin öfter mal allein auf meinem Boot unterwegs, da ist die Fernbedienung zum Hänger lösen Gold wert. Da kann man aufstehen, nach vorne gehen, mit beiden Händen ziehen etc


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hab mal bei facebook nachgefragt, die ankerfunktion funktioniert auch über die fernbedienung! Das reicht mir vollkommen!


----------



## tomsen83 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Na ich hatte mich schon gewundert...top!Problem wird sein, dass das Ding hier in D wie alles sicher doppelt so teuer sein wird.


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Glaub ich fast nicht! Bei haswing australien kostet der alte cayman ziemlich genau das gleiche wie hier in deutschland... Bin aber trotzdem schon am überlegen das ding dort zum einführungspreis zu bestellen... [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Forester FXT (24. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Wenn ich das Richtig umrechne kostet er dort 610 €... Top Preis

Aber was kostet der Versand und dann noch Zoll und Mehrwertsteuer..

Mir würde er reichen hoffe die Deutschen Shops listen ihn bald.


----------



## Forester FXT (25. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Und du hast keine Garantie.


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Schon klar... Ich werd mal die Tage n Shop hier anschreiben und nachfragen wann der Motor hier kommt... Und vor allem... Zu welchem Preis!


----------



## Forester FXT (26. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Mach das und gib uns Bescheid.

Bin gespannt.


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Also, lt. Echolotzentrum sind die Motoren schon auf dem Weg und sollen wahrscheinlich Ende Oktober, Anfang November da sein. Preise sind aber noch nicht kalkuliert. Sie werden es auf der Webseite veröffentlichen, wenn sie mehr wissen.

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an!


----------



## Forester FXT (27. September 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Top.. 

Danke für deine Nachfrage.


----------



## Forester FXT (14. November 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Gibt es hier noch mal was Neues   Geld liegt bereit... Nur kann ich ihn nicht Bestellen...


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Also lt verschiedenen Facebook Beiträgen soll das GPS noch nicht wirklich der Hit sein! Glaub nicht dass ich ihn gleich bestellen werde. In. Frankreich gibts ihn schon, 899 euro. Preis wird bei uns wohl gleich sein, ist halt schon ne ansage!


----------



## Forester FXT (15. November 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Also 899 ist aber echt viel Finde ich mal. Da kann ich auch für 1000-1200 mir einen gebrauchten MK Terrova holen... 

Da geht das GPS wenigstens.


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Viel? Naja n neuer motor für die hälfte vom preis von der konkurrenz find ich jetzt nicht viel. Man kann gebraucht ja nicht mit neu vergleichen. Funktionieren sollte er natürlich vernünftig!


----------



## FlitzeZett (15. November 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Sehe ich ähnlich - für das Geld mit Garantie bist definitiv besser aufgehoben.

Zumal Mk ja selber nicht so der Hit ein sein im Vergleich zu minn kota. Die bessern ja nicht ohne Grund nach


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

MG meinst du? Also ich hör bisher eigentlich übersll, dass das gps von mg besser ist wie das von mk...


----------



## Grazy (16. November 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich hatte einen MK. Terrova US2.I-Pilot den ich wieder verkauft habe weil ich mit der Ankerfunktion nicht zufrieden war,weil der Motor wenn er aus dem Radius raus war  dann schnell zurück in die Position gefahren ist.Das der Motor zurückgefahren ist war ja OK aber der Radius war einfach zu groß und das hat mich bei Wind permanet hin und her gefahren und es macht beim Jiggen da kein Spaß mehr.
Habe da eine Idee und weiß aber nicht ob das so geht,wenn man beim Haswing Cayman die I-Pilot Elektronik von MK.  einbauen würde musste ja eigentlich auch gehen oder ist das so nicht zu realisieren.Was sagt ihr da zu?
Der neue I-Pilot von MK.soll die Position auch besser halten.


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Kein plan ob das geht. Haswing schreibt, dass man das gps system beim cayman nicht nachrüsten kann, obs dann mit dem vom mk geht ist die frage. Oder es ist halt nur geldmacherei und die verkaufen einfach nur keine nachrüstkits...


----------



## Grazy (16. November 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Also wie ich mir das denke ist im I-Pilot als Nachrüstung ja nur die Elektronik drinn und die steuert den Motor an und mann kann vielleicht die Kabel da zusammenbringen,ist zwar leicht gesagt aber ich bin am Überlegen vielleicht mal so was zu machen.
Habe einen guten Elektro Experten an der Hand und der hat mir gesagt das es möglich sein müsste.


----------



## Karpfen737 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hallo ich häng mich hier mal rein #h
Hat noch jemand was gehöhrt wann das teil jetzt offiziell in Deutschland zuhaben ist konnte ihn mir in Uetrecht auf der Messe ansehen und muss sagen echt fein das Teil hab am Stand leider nie jemanden von Haswing oder einem Händler angetroffen#q

die Hatten den dort aber schon an einem Austellungsboot montiert
und auch ein vorführmodell da stehen

denke Ich werde ihn mir sofort ordern sobald er in DE verfügbar ist


----------



## Forester FXT (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Also gibt es ihn in Europa schon ? 

Wie warst du von der Qualität der Verarbeitung angetan ...

Wie viel Gößer ist er zum Cayman ? Irgendwo muß die Technik ja hin... 

Danke


----------



## Karpfen737 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Also in Europa gibt es den jetzt ja schon seit einigen Monaten (Frankreich 899€ Einführungspreis)
In den Niederlanden bin Ich mir nicht sicher auf der Haswing.nl
Seite ist er noch nicht gelistet denke aber mal das er dort Bald kommen wird da die auf der Messe schon mehere dieser Motoren stehen hatten wiegesagt konnte Ich hier keinen Ansprechpartner finden #t

Qualität (hauptsächlich vom GPS) kann Ich so jetzt nicht beurteilen Ist aber bis auf den Motorkopf Baugleich zum Cayman 55 der Motorkopf ähnelt sehr dem von minnkota von der Form her ist aber nur unwesentlich größer als der vom normalen Cayman

Mit meinem Osapian 80 bin Ich mehr als zufrieden und die Ersatzteilversorgung über Alpuna ist auch besser als die Bei Minnkota oder Rhino alles zu bekommen einmal angerufen 2 tage später lag der Hebel der mir abgebrochen ist im Briefkasten (Mein fehler und kein zeichen von schlechter Qualität )

Mich würde jedoch mal Intressieren wie es mit dem GPS modell in Deutschland aussieht auf der Boot in Düsseldorf habe ich Anfangs des jahres noch mit dem Vertreter von Alpuna Gesprochen (der Hatte dort auch schon ein Ausstellungsstück stehen) hier wurde mir Versichert das der Motor im Frühjahr/Sommer 2016 kommt... bis jetzt ist dies ja noch nicht geschehen 

Ich hoffe allerdings mal das er auch in DE kommt und nicht wie einige anderen Modelle (Protura 2hp, Comax 32lbs, Osapian 102lbs 24v) vergessen wird...|bigeyes

Werde mich nochmal per Mail an alpuna wenden ob die nicht schon mehr Wissen und dann Berichten#6

Sonst werde ich ihn mir wohl insofern verfügbar im Frühjahr in den Niederlanden oder halt wenn es dort nicht klappt aus Frankreich Ordern#6

PS Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie Behalten :vik:


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich hatte ja schon beim Echolotzentrum angefragt wann er dort kommt. Die Aussage war damals, er soll gegen Ende dieses Jahr kommen. Das wird wohl nix! ;-) Aber das heißt wohl schon mal, dass er auf jeden Fall nach Deutschland kommt! Bin mal gespannt wie die Aussagen übers GPS weitergehen, bisher sind die Meinungen bei Facebook ja nicht so gut...


----------



## Karpfen737 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

kann mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen das beim GPS unterschiede zu den Minnkotas sind Platinen kommen Womöglich aus dem gleichen Werk:c wie Bei vielen China geräten wenn man sich anguckt wie präzise die 5€ Gps platinen für den Arduino sind kann es dann höchstens an der Ansteuerung liegen und da sollen die 'Minnkotas ja auch nicht so der Burner seien aber die haben/Wollen ja auch ein Präziseres modell rausbringen|bla:


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Bei den MinnKotas ist das Hauptproblem ja nicht das Spot halten, sondern die Geschwindigkeit mit der der Motor zum Spot zurückfährt. Die MGs sollen das deutlich angenehmer sein. Bin auch mal auf die neuen MKs gespannt.

Das Problem bei den Haswings wird ja so beschrieben, dass teilweise aufgezeichnete GPS Strecken bis zu 15 Meter versetzt abgefahren werden bzw. der Spot Lock bis zu 10 Meter variiert. Bei Facebook existiert folgender Kommentar: 

I have heard that spot lock may vary from locked position to roaming 10 Metres is this true?

Antwort von Haswing:

There are two settings, standard and pin point but motor may work harder depending on conditions with pin point.

Da würd mich mal der Unterschied interessieren... Muss mal nach ner Anleitung schauen.

Oh, seh grad auf der Homepage von Haswing Australia steht folgendes dabei:

5-10 Meter GPS Accuracy

Soviel dazu... |uhoh:


----------



## Forester FXT (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

5-10 Meter... Oha  Aber worauf bezogen ?  

5 Meter können schon echt viel sein.. Dann brauche ich kein GPS am Motor..

Somit ist wohl doch mehr Geld Erforderlich um was Gescheites zu haben..


----------



## nichtsfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Auch das Gps von Minn Kota hat 5m Abweichung. http://www.minnkota.de/i-pilot
Selbst Navi´s für Auto´s haben Abweichungen.
https://translate.googleusercontent...intgps&usg=ALkJrhgSG4OPF88w-pv3lBRIl2RA1X3R4A
Auch Motorguide gibt ein paar Meter Abweichung an.


----------



## zanderheli (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Traditionell haben alle GPS Systeme Abweichungen im BESTEN Fall (Egnos) von 3-10 m.

Viel wichtiger wäre eine vernünftige Anker Funktion, die dürfte ja nicht sonderlich funktionieren.


----------



## FlitzeZett (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe versucht Minn Kota diese Ungenauigkeit am neuesten Motor mit einem weiterem GPS, welches extra am Boot angebracht wird, zu beheben.

Denke man muss es auf einen Test ankommen lassen. Wenn die Ankerfunktion mich am Spot hält wäre ich für den Preis zufrieden. 

Wurde hier ja schon mal angesprochen. Interessant ist wie der Motor es korrigiert. Also wie "grob" er es versucht. 

So große Auswahlmöglichkeiten hat man ja nicht - sobald man über einen solchen Motir nachdenkt, muss man sich ja je nach Echolot Vorliebe entscheiden. Früher oder später will man das ja auch koppeln 

"Früher" sprach man bei einem GPS von etwa 25m Radius Ungenauigkeit


----------



## Forester FXT (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Da ja leider Haswing sich Zeit lässt.. Habe ich zugeschlagen... Minn Kota Terrova mit Schnellwechselplatte und 105AH Zenith Batterie für 1250 Euro.. Alles ein halbes Jahr alt und über Mybait bestellt.. Somit noch Garantie..  So günstig da ich nicht nein sagen konnte..


----------



## FlitzeZett (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Sau gut, würd ich für das geld auch nehmen! Wusste gar nicht dass die auch gebrauchtes zeug verkaufen! Viel spass damit!


----------



## Forester FXT (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ne Mybait nicht.. Der Verkäufer hat alles dort gekauft. Habe ich etwas Dumm geschrieben.

Rechnung ist aus 04/2016   .. Der Verkäufer ist auf ein Kajak Umgestiegen und braucht Platz...


----------



## Forester FXT (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

So Motor heute morgen abgeholt..

Ist sogar ein US2 Terrova.. Top Zustand und schon Probehalber mal am Boot getestet.. Alles geht..  Das Jahr 2017 kann kommen mit viel Fisch hoffe ich mal..


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> So Motor heute morgen abgeholt..
> 
> Ist sogar ein US2 Terrova.. Top Zustand und schon Probehalber mal am Boot getestet.. Alles geht..  Das Jahr 2017 kann kommen mit viel Fisch hoffe ich mal..


Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und viele dicke Fische mit dem neuen Motor.
Ist ein super Motor, hatte in als Salzwasser Modell. Habe ihn aber jetzt verkauft und bestelle mir das neue Minn Kota Modell, weil ich das Link System möchte. Aber habe leider immer noch keine Info wann die zu uns kommen.:c


----------



## Forester FXT (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

@ Frank

Die sollten ja auch Eigentlich schon da sein ist wie beim Haswing der kommt auch nicht ...

Deshalb habe ich ja zugeschlagen.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> @ Frank
> 
> Die sollten ja auch Eigentlich schon da sein ist wie beim Haswing der kommt auch nicht ...
> 
> Deshalb habe ich ja zugeschlagen.


Ich wusste bisher nur was vom Frühjahr.
Aber da tut sich halt nichts. Bei Humminbird habe ich auf jeden Fall schonmal einen circa Termin. Minn Kota nix.|uhoh:
In den Staaten werden die ja schon angeboten von ein paar Händlern.


----------



## Forester FXT (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

So in mehreren Shops in Frankreich ist er Gelistet und Bestellbar...

899€  

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-moteur-electrique-haswing-cayman-b-55-gps-151675.html


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Na endlich! Bin gespannt wann er hier kommt, preis wird ja der gleiche sein! Krass der unterschied zu mk und mg...

Den neuen terrova gibts jetzt übrigens beim echolotzentrum zu kaufen!

Ich werd mir auf jeden fall den haswing holen, der kann gar nicht so schlecht sein, dass sich er aufpreis zum mk oder mg lohnt! 2300 euro für den 55er terrova, unglaublich...


----------



## FlitzeZett (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Bei dem Preis werde ich wohl auch zuschlagen. Hab da auch schon mal bestellt und das ging problemlos. Muss nur den Haswing ohne GPS erstmal verkaufen


----------



## nostradamus (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Muss nur den Haswing ohne GPS erstmal verkaufen



Hi
hast eine Mail! Ich hätte interesse an dem Motor. Fürn Edersee sollte er optimal sein.

Mario


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

So schnell kanns gehen! [emoji6][emoji1303]


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Bin schon sehr gespannt, wann der erste von euch über seinen Praxistest berichtet. Wäre jedenfalls sehr nett...


----------



## Forester FXT (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Stoney der neue Terrova ist echt Arsch Teuer 2300 € neee das hätte ich nie hin gelegt...

Nur weil er Bluetooth hat und ein anderes Design...  

Bin echt mal auf die ersten Testberichte gespannt..   Der Preis ist echt Unschlagbar.. Wobei er mit Versand aus Australien ja nur 699 kostet..


----------



## nostradamus (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

hi,

hast du mal einen Link?

danke
mario


----------



## FlitzeZett (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

699,- insklusive Versand plus 19% Mehrwertsteuer und 5% zollsteuer? Oder ohne die fälligen Gebühren? Und halt ohne Garantie - allein das einschicken zurück zum Händler macht es ja dann quasi finanziell zum Desaster 

Zumindest kenne ich es so von anderen Artikeln die der Zoll abgefertigt hat


----------



## Zanderjunky (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Vielleicht wird der Motor ja auf der Boot in Düsseldorf ausgestellt und man kann ihn mal live begutachten.


----------



## FlitzeZett (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Anbieter gibt's in Frankreich sogar mehrere, aber mit Versand nach Deutschland sieht es schlecht aus...


----------



## FlitzeZett (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Gestern Abend mal Echolotcenter Schlageter angeschrieben... heut morgen war die Antwort da. Da ist echt Verlass drauf bei denen die kümmern Sie um unsere Fragen.

Nächste Woche sollen die Motoren auch in Deutschland in den Handel kommen. Über die Preise konnte man mir jedoch noch nichts sagen  

Also wird jetzt noch etwas gewartet


----------



## FlitzeZett (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

- Doppel Post - kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Der wird in Deutschland das gleiche kosten wie in Frankreich denke ich...

Geil, nächste Woche, danke für die Info! Wollte die auch nochmal anschreiben, aber das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt! ;-)


----------



## -Lukas- (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Mal eine allgemeine Frage zu Bugmotoren. Ich fische zu 80 Prozent im Fluss (Elbe,Havel). Wie sinnvoll ist hier ein Bugmotor? Hat da jemand konkrete Erfahrungswerte?

Im Moment nutze ich einen Heckmotor, hauptsächlich zum Vertikalangeln. Wie gut geht das mit einem Bugmotor? Ist das deutlich umständlicher mit der Hand-/Fußsteuerung?

Wie kommen die GPS Motoren mit (Kehr-)Strömungen klar? Kann man damit wirklich im Buhnenfeld ein paar Meter vor der Steinpackung bei Wind und Strömung halbwegs vernünftig angeln?

Ich frage mich im Moment ob sich bei meinen Anforderungen ein Umstieg lohnt, beide Motoren möchte ich nicht mitschleppen.


----------



## Forester FXT (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Lohnen bestimmt nur in Elbe und Havel brauchst du 24 V oder 36 V Motoren..

Bei GPS hast du eigentlich mehr Hände zum Angeln.. Da du ja nur die Ankertaste Drücken musst und sonst nichts.


----------



## -Lukas- (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Bei GPS hast du eigentlich mehr Hände zum Angeln.. Da du ja nur die Ankertaste Drücken musst und sonst nichts.



Ja die Frage ist nur, ob das ganze auch ausreichend genau arbeitet, trotz Strömung und Wind. Das kriege ich mit dem Heckmotor im Moment ganz gut hin, aber wahrscheinlich muss man da auf Erfahrungswerte vom Haswing warten. 


Naja das ist eigentlich noch so eine Sache, die ich umgehen wollte. Komme im Moment mit meinen 12V 55 lbs ganz gut klar bei 500 kg Bootsgewicht, die Havel ist hier sehr ruhig und in der Hauptströmung der Elbe fische ich seltenst.


----------



## nostradamus (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hi,

suche noch einen haswing cayman.

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen.

danke

mario


----------



## Frank aus Lev (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche noch einen haswing cayman.
> 
> ...


Schau mal hier.

Oder hier

Du suchst schon so lange, es sind immer wieder welche in Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Bootsmotoren4you haben den Helmsman GPS jetzt für 949 Euro auf der Webseite:

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Haswing-Cayman-Helmsman-GPS-55lbs


----------



## FlitzeZett (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

okay - mal schauen ob preislich ein Händler darunter geht


----------



## Frank aus Lev (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Bootsmotoren4you haben den Helmsman GPS jetzt für 949 Euro auf der Webseite:
> 
> http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Haswing-Cayman-Helmsman-GPS-55lbs


Hi Stoney und alle die einen billigen GPS Motor kaufen wollen.#h
Ich brauche zwar keinen Cayman weil ich den neuen Riptide Terrova bestellt habe (allerdings bei den Echolotprofis), aber in dem letzten Video vom Schlageter stellt er die neuen Minn Kota vor.
Da sagt er das die neuen Cayman so um die 900.- € liegen würden.


----------



## ullsok (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Beim "Pecheur" kostet er 899 € und dort gibt es immer wieder Preisaktionen mit 10-15% - gerade läuft wieder eine #h


----------



## -Lukas- (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



ullsok schrieb:


> Beim "Pecheur" kostet er 899 € und dort gibt es immer wieder Preisaktionen mit 10-15% - gerade läuft wieder eine #h



Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, kriegt man da ab 500 Euro Bestellwert im Moment 100 € Rabatt, wäre also 799 für den Motor. Traut sich jemand?


----------



## Fishangler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

ich würde mich trauen. Aber nur via Crowdfunding vom Anglerboard


----------



## Forester FXT (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Misch würde jetzt mal Interessieren ob es diesen MK Nachrüstsatz auch einzeln geben wird.. Damit das GPS noch genauer wird..

Oder Ob bei Kopplung an ein Echolot dieses als 2 GPS erkannt wird..


----------



## Frank aus Lev (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Misch würde jetzt mal Interessieren ob es diesen MK Nachrüstsatz auch einzeln geben wird.. Damit das GPS noch genauer wird..
> 
> Oder Ob bei Kopplung an ein Echolot dieses als 2 GPS erkannt wird..


Für die neuen Motoren wird es das wohl geben, denn da ist auch chon eine Bedienungs und Einbauanleitung auf Minn Kota. Aber ob es das jetzt für die älteren Motoren gibt, bin ich überfragt. Da die aber eine etwas andere Form haben denke ich mal nein, oder die bauen noch was. Aber der zweite GPS Kompass wird ja über Bluetooth angesteuert, dann müsste schon eine Menge neu. Ob sich das lohnt????


----------



## FlitzeZett (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Zu pecheur:

Beachte das kein direkter Versand nach Deutschland angeboten wird. 
Der Motor wird direkt vom Lieferanten versendet. 

Auf meine Nachfrage würde der Versand nach Deutschland machbar sein - habe aber keine Info wie teuer der Versand dann wäre.


----------



## Forester FXT (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

@ Frank.. 

Ja über BT ist klar aber wofür ist das Kabel dann am GPS ??

So schwer kann es doch nicht sein ein 2 tes GPS an die alten Terrova dran zu hängen...

Und warum geht das beim MG mit einem GPS ??

@ Zett

Dann würde ich sofort bei Haswing Ordern .. Das ist günstiger und die Garantie ist ebenfalls nicht da.. Kostet zur Zeit noch 699 Australische Dollar ..


----------



## Frank aus Lev (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> @ Frank..
> 
> Ja über BT ist klar aber wofür ist das Kabel dann am GPS ??
> 
> ...


Das Kabel ist nur da für da, um den Kompass mit Strom zu versorgen. Die Kommunikation findet über Bluetooth  statt.


----------



## FlitzeZett (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich warte noch auf den Preis von Schlageter.

Der Edersee ist aktuell ja eh noch gefroren


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Der mg hat übrigens auch nen 2ten kompass verbaut, frag mich aber net wo!

Ich werd den motor wenn überhaupt in deutschland kaufen, wegen den 100 euro dies in frankreich günstiger sind mach ich dann nicht mehr rum. In australien kostet das ding mitlerweile auch 1099 australische dollar und auf der facebookseite schreiben sie, dass sie ihn ungern nach europa verschicken würden und man ihn bei einem lokalen händler kaufen soll...


----------



## bernie (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Moin,
ich werde ihn mir auf jeden Fall holen und zwar in D wegen Garantie und so....

Dann hab ich wieder mal `ne schöne Bastelaktion, um das Teil an meinem Porta Bot anzubringen.... da schwebt mir schon was vor 

Ich warte auch noch ab, ob es eine Frühbucher-Rabatt-Aktion gibt, oder ein Anbieter noch etwas mit dem Preis runter geht....

Im Augenblick ist eh tote Hose mit Boot, also kann ich auch noch warten


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Schlageter hat einen Online für 899.-€
Hier


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

So, wer traut sich und macht den anfang? [emoji23]


----------



## FlitzeZett (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Schon passiert ...


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

[emoji4] super! Bin schwer gespannt auf nen Testbericht! Auf was fürn Boot kommt der Motor?


----------



## FlitzeZett (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Schlachtschiff... ne zum bassboot umgebautes Quicksilver Fish 360

Auf nen Bericht werdet ihr aber warten müssen, Edersee ist ja nicht befahrbar zur Zeit


----------



## Südschwedenfan (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Habe heute meine beiden Haswing Cayman 55B Bugmotore bekommen.
Ohne GPS, war für mich auch nicht wichtig, dafür mit der Schnellwechselplatte.
Die gehen im Mai mit nach Schweden, mal sehen wie sie sich so machen.
Ach ja, habe sie bei Schlageter gekauft, sehr netter und kompetenter Typ.


----------



## FlitzeZett (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Aus einer Lieferzeit von 3-7 Tagen, wurde mal eine mit 30-33 Tagen... leider ohne mir dies mitzuteilen. 

Hab ich gesehen, weil ich heut mal nach dem Artikel geschaut habe. 

ich hab ja Zeit, aber das ist bei aller Kompetenz nicht ganz so dolle nicht Bescheid zu geben


----------



## FlitzeZett (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Bei bootsmotoren4you 3-5 Tage. Und schon ordentlich zum Erstangenot im Preis gesunken. Von knapp 970,- auf 889,-. Einen Zehner unter den sonstigen Angeboten


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Von den geänderten Lieferzeiten im Shop bei Schlageter würde ich mich jetzt nicht verunsichern lassen. Als ich mein Echolot bestellt habe, waren erst zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung auch sieben Tage und nach zwei Tagen stand im Shop 30 Tage. Ich habe es trotzdem innerhalb der zugesagten Frist bekommen. Ruf doch einfach mal an, dann sagen die dir, wie es aussieht. 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen...


----------



## Südschwedenfan (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Als ich die Motore bei Schlageter bestellt habe, stand Lieferzeit 14-16 Tg und für die Schnellwechselplatte sogar 30-32 Tg.

Zwei Tage nach Zahlungseingang war alles schon da.!!

Wie schon geschrieben, waren aber nur die ohne GPS.


----------



## FlitzeZett (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ups... Handy zu klein 

Mich hatte die Liegerzeit ja schon gewundert bei der Bestellung.halb so wild für mich - Edersee ist eh gefroren. 

Aber ne kleine Email wäre schon nett gewesen. Bin ich so eigentlich auch von Ihnen gewöhnt


----------



## Forester FXT (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Und gibt es hier was neues ?? Hat wer jetzt einen ?


----------



## FlitzeZett (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich warte noch immer  auf die Lieferung


----------



## FlitzeZett (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Heute mit Schlageter telefoniert ... es gibt beim Motor wohl Probleme mit der Verbindung bei Android Handys. Daher wollte der Hersteller erst abklären lassen, was ich nutze. Ich bin "Apfel Telefonierer" und sollte keine Probleme haben. Also geht mein Motor heute in dem Versand


----------



## FlitzeZett (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

So Motor ist da  jetzt fehlt nur das richtige Wetter


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Wird der eigentlich nur übers iPhone gesteuert oder wird auch eine separate Fernbedienung mitgeliefert?

Wie ist denn so die Qualität vom äußeren Erscheinungsbild her? Du hast doch auch den Traxxis 55, oder? Ist der Haswing von der Qualität mit dem Minn Kota vergleichbar?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## FlitzeZett (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ja es ist auch die normale Handsteuerung dabei. 

Was ungenau wie mit Handy gesteuert wird (vermute strecken speichern und Ankerfunktion) muss ich noch testen.

Bin sehr gespannt - noch ist der Edersee aber leider zu.

Die Qualität war in meinen Augen bei Cayman (ohne GPS) vorher schon annähernd an minn Kota. Im Vergleich mit meinem altem rhino heck Motor ist sie besser.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Motor und dicke Fische.

Bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Berichte.


----------



## Danny82 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Guten Morgen , 
Da ich mich auch für den Motor interessiere . Finde ich das Thema hier sehr interessant . 
Gibt es denn schon einen neuen Sachstand ? 
Welche Funktionen hat der neue haswing denn alles ? Dazu finde ich im Netz irgendwie nichts . 
Über antworten würde ich mich freuen . 
Lg


----------



## FlitzeZett (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Zieh dir mal die APP Helsmann - da wird einiges erklärt. Bei Android Handys gibt es wohl Probleme mit der Verbindung zum Motor. Apple funktioniert. Ich konnte bisher noch nicht testen. Und wenn das Eis nicht schnell weg ist, dauert es noch etwas länger bei mir. Neues Boot gekauft


----------



## Danny82 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Mahlzeit .
Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort . Na dann bin ich mal auf den Test gespannt . 
Ist beim Motor denn eine schnellwechselplatte dabei ? Oder passt die alte vom cayman ? 
Grüße


----------



## Karpfen737 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Schnellwechselplatte ist nicht dabei ist aber die gleiche wie die Vom normalem Cayman hab Ich alles hier liegen warte nur noch auf besseres Wetter das das Boot ins Wasser kann werde dann auch nen Testbericht schreiben


----------



## bernie (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

..mach hinne 

Vor allem interessiert mich die Ankerfunktion.... hier ist das nicht so pralle:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4uMQ9Nrk-Y

Ich will den auch an der Odertalsperre auch auf Felchen nutzen, da muss das Ding ruhig stehen!

Nett wäre es auch, mal was übewr die Verwendung der ANDROID-App zu erfahren. Mit Ei-Fohne  solls ja gut klappen, aber mit Android wohl nicht.

Also nochema: Mach hinne ;-)


----------



## kawatoni (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Also wenn das die Ankerfunktion sein soll?#d


----------



## Forester FXT (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Oha da wird einem ja schlecht bei diesem Video.. Da ist der alte Terrova ja noch um längen besser....


----------



## bernie (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Tja, so isses nunmal....
Mal schauen, was Karpfen373 so erlebt 

Ich hoffe, es wird nicht sooo schlimm, denn sonst hat sich der Kauf für MICH komplett erledigt.
Ich habe einen Billig-E-Motor. der alles macht was ich will, aber die ANKER-Funktion würde ich mir was kosten lassen.... so sie denn FUNKTIONIERT!
"Was kosten" bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass ich mir einen überteuerten MK oder MG holen würde 

DER HIER oder ich lasses ganz!


----------



## FlitzeZett (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Dann wirst du es vermutlich lassen können. Minn Kota arbeitet mit 2 GPS damit es genauer wird. Haswing deutet ja quasi die Ungenauigkeit mit 25m an. Wie stark der Motor dann ausgleicht wird man noch sehn, aber so ruhig wie du es gern hättest wird er es niemals schaffen


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (3. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

@Flitze:

Mal eine praktische Frage: hast du vor, nur mit dem Haswing zu fahren oder nimmst du den "alten" Heckmotor als Primärantrieb? Falls du beide einbaust: willst du dann beide Motoren über denselben Akku betreiben?


----------



## FlitzeZett (4. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hatte bisher für jeden Motor eine Batterie. 

Bin aber auch schon mal "nur" mit einer Batterie gefahren. Ohne Probleme 

Da ich jetzt ein neues Boot aufbaue, werde ich aber zwei Batterien nutzen

Irgendwann werde ich eh auf 24Volt Heck und 12Volt Bug Motor umrüsten. 

Aktuell nutze 12Volt Haswing Bug und Heck 12Volt Traxxis


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (4. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Perfekt, danke!


----------



## ChrizKS (12. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Sooo nach langem überlegen hab ich mir das Ding jetzt auch gekauft. :m

Die Helmsman App soll via Android nur bei den alten Handys noch nicht richtig funktionieren.

Mit meinem Samsung S6 sollte es keine Probleme geben (hoffe ich)


----------



## Tim1984 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

soll heißen je neuer das Android desto genauer die Ankerfunktion?Da schrecken mich die Videos im Netz doch eher ab...

Konnte das schon jemand mit seinem testen.Das Wetter ist ja gut..???


----------



## Frank aus Lev (13. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



ChrizKS schrieb:


> Sooo nach langem überlegen hab ich mir das Ding jetzt auch gekauft. :m
> 
> Die Helmsman App soll via Android nur bei den alten Handys noch nicht richtig funktionieren.
> 
> Mit meinem Samsung S6 sollte es keine Probleme geben (hoffe ich)


Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und viele dicke Fische mit dem neuen Motor. Auf das er das macht was du willst.:m

Ich möchte diesen Motor zwar nicht kaufen, würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren wie er ist. Wäre schön wenn du mal ein kurzen Bericht mit deinen Erfahrungen und ein Video posten könntest.


----------



## bernie (13. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich warte auch ganz gespannt auf die "*Anker-Funktion*-Berichte"


----------



## Karpfen737 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

So jetzt Meld Ich mich hier auch nochmal zu Wort gleich vor weg aufm Wasser war Ich mit dem Motor leider noch nicht hoffe aber es am Wochenende Wetter und Zeit technisch Hinzukriegen zumindest den Motor mal zu testen und evtl. nen bisschen auf Barsch zu zuppeln (Ist ja noch Schonzeit)
deswegen liegt das Boot auch noch nicht im Wasser aber nen Kurztripp kann man ja trotzdem mal wagen um der Technik auf den Zahn zu fühlen

Aber was neues zum Motor hab Ich trotzdem was Hauptsächlich für die Android Benutzer aber auch für Apple User nicht Unintressant ist Heute hab ich eine Neue Fernbedienung mit der sowohl Android als auch IOS Geräte sich via Bluetooth mit der Fernbedienung verbinden Können bekommen 

Vorher gab es ja (Bei mir zumindest) das Problem das man sich über Android nicht direkt mit dem Motor verbinden Konnte was eine Steuerung unmöglich machte mit einem Apple Gerät (Iphone 5s) bei mir Konnte man sich allerdings direkt mit dem Motor verbinden was aber den Nachteil hatte das man nicht direkt über die Fernbedienung auf den Motor zugreifen konnte noch dazu hatte Ich zu bemängeln das die Verbindung zwischen Motor und Iphone trennte sobald das Gerät in den Ruhezustand ging (ziemlich Nervig wenn das Gerät die ganze Zeit an sein muss) Ob es hier an meinen Einstellungen lag kann ich nicht sagen da ich Normalerweise kein IOS User bin aber Egal das Problem ist jetzt mit der Bluetooth ´Fernbedienung erledigt Hiermit kann Ich mich sowohl mit Apple als auch mit Android 6.0 Problemlos verbinden denke aber das auch ältere Androids keine Probleme machen solange es noch mit der Helmsmann APP kompatibel ist 

Das GPS wird wohl über ein Integriertes Modul im Motor laufen und vom Handy unabhängig sein 

könnte mir aber auch Vorstellen das der Motor/die Helmsmann app Handy und Motor GPS vergleicht das kann Ich aber nicht sicher sagen da mir keine Technischen Dokus oder ähnliches Vorliegen

Für alle die jetzt Wissen wollen ob sie Schon die Bluetooth Fernbedienung haben diese Besitzt im Gegensatz zur "Alten" eine Blau/Rote LED (nicht Rot/Grün) und ist auf der Unterseite etwa 2mm dicker und kann dann via Bluetooth mit dem Handy verbunden werden

Ich hoffe Ich konnte hier Schonmal was Voranbringen und bin aufs Wochenende und die Anker und Routenfunktion extrem Gespannt (Werde dann Berichten)

Rechtschreibfehler bitte Ich zu entschuldigen ist mit Handy geschrieben


----------



## bernie (14. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Cool Karpfen.... das sind ja schonmal bessere Nachrichten.

Die Helmesman-App hab ich auf meinem S4 probeweise drauf: Da scheint sie zu funzen...
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann kann ich den Motor sowohl per FB als auch via Handy bedienen?!?!?
Welchen Sinn hat das??
Oder soll bei 2 Anglern im Boot ein kleiner Wettstreit entbrennen, wer wohin steuert ????


----------



## Karpfen737 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich finde es ehrlichgesagt Sinnvoll da die Fernbedienung bei der Bedienung Priorität hat könnte man Im Notfall wenn das Handy spinnt oder man eine Route über die Maps Funktion eingestellt hat wenigstens über die Fernbedienung eingreifen um z.b ausweichen zu können außerdem ist die verbindung zwischen Handy zur Fernbedienung (Bluetooth) und dann zum Motor viel Stabiler als die Verbindung vom IPhone zum Motor über Wifi die sobald die APP geschlossen wird abgebrochen wurde also der erste Eindruck spricht erstmal für sich und ist Positiv ich bin dann mal aufs Wochenende gespannt


----------



## bernie (15. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ick ooch


----------



## Tim1984 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

@Karpfen 737
Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?Konntest du den Motor samt Ankerfunktion schon testen?

oder hat sonst jemand etwas neues?


----------



## Karpfen737 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Bis jetzt leider noch nicht letztes Wochenende war mir das Wetter noch zu schlecht ich muss mal schauen obs am Sonntag was gibt..... Vieleicht konnte ja schon jemand anderes erste Erfahrungen Sammeln ???


----------



## ChrizKS (26. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

So Motor ist gekommen und wurde direkt montiert. :vik:

Der Motor hängt jetzt an 2 100 AH Batterien und Ladegerät hat 30A Ladestrom, sollte also alles locker funktionieren.

Ich konnte mein Handy (Samsung S6) direkt verbinden und die Steuerung über die APP laufen lassen.

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von Motor und Boot gemacht: 

Jetzt nur noch warten auf Ostern #6


----------



## -Lukas- (26. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Danke für deine Neuigkeiten. Jetzt muss sich der Motor also nur noch in seiner GPS-Genauigkeit bewähren. Von den neuen Minn Kota Modellen gibt es einige eindrucksvolle Videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O20IgLC6w5I. Wenn der Haswing auch nur eine annähernde Genauigkeit wie im Video gezeigt leisten kann, sollte er eine echte Alternative sein. Du kannst ja nach Ostern mal ein kurzes Fazit geben.

EDIT:
Habe gerade nochmal ein weiteres interessantes Video gefunden, kennt der Großteil vielleicht noch nicht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EQIk7heBSE

Ist aus Frankreich und in den Kommentaren findet sich eine Diskussion mit Haswing Frankreich. Nach meinen bescheidenen Französischkenntnissen wird davon gesprochen, dass die Ankerfunktion nicht vergleichbar sei und es bei Haswing mehr eine "Zum Ausgangspunkt zurückfahren"-Funktion statt eines echten Ankers sei. Nach diesen Aussagen und dem Video hat sich der Kauf von meiner Seite fast schon erledigt und ich werde auf einen gebrauchten Minn Kota zurückgreifen bzw. per Hand ankern/steuern müssen.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (27. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Wenn ich die Ankerfunktion sehe, kann man die sogar zum Schleppen rund um einen Barschberg nutzen.

Es ist jetzt das zweite Video was ich gesehen habe mit einer Ankerfunktion, wenn man das überhaupt so nennen darf. Aber beide Videos zeigen das gleiche verhalten von dem Motor. In meinen Augen ist die Ankerfunktion für den Ar...., ansonsten scheint er in Ordnung zu sein, aber dann kann man auch den alten kaufen.

Da war mein alter Minn Kota Gold gegen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Also wenn die ausstehenden Tests genauso aussehen wie die Videos, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist der Haswing bei mir sowas von raus! Dann gibts den neuen Terrova... auch wenn ich dafür dann noch n paar Tage sparen muss! ;-)


----------



## FlitzeZett (27. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Mal ganz ehrlich

Haswing gibt von vornherein schon eine Ungenauigkeit von 25m an. Also das was früher jedes GPS als Ungenauigkeit angibt.

Nun mag die Ankerfunktion schlecht sein - bleibt aber noch das nutzen der Strecken Funktion und wenn mich der Motor halbwegs aufm Spot hält bei zB aktiv ziehenden Barschen, dann ist er sein Geld wert.

Aber wenn man mal schaut wie stark die Alten minn Kota runtergesetzt wurden und letztes Jahr noch Mororguide das Maß aller Dinge war, weil minn Kota so ungenau dagegen war, dann macht man mit einem alten minn Kota auch nichts gut. 

Minn Kota mit zwei GPS ist wohl aktuell das top Modell, aber dafür bekommt man 2,5-3 haswing 

Motorguide wird auch wieder nachziehen. 

Von daher ist und bleibt der haswing die günstigste Variante um halbwegs in den Genuss der Funktionen zu kommen. Will man die ultimative Anker Waffe dann muss man aktuell halt ordentlich in die Taache greifen. Es wurde am alten minn Kota ja nichts verbessert und da gibt's genauso viele miese Videos bei YouTube


----------



## Karpfen737 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

So jetzt geb Ich mal meinen ersten Eindruck den Ich am Sonntag gemacht hab von dem Cayman mit  GPS hier bekannt 

Mitlerweile ist der Motor Montiert und auch die Fernsteuerung via Handy und Fernbedienung Funktioniert soweit einwandfrei

Steuerung:
Die Steuerung ist über Smartphone als auch Handfernbedienung ähnlich und etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das Werden wohl auch die von MK und MG sein

Ankerfunktion
Ja.... da war was auch Wenn ich den Motor erst 2 Stunden auf dem Wasser hatte kann ich schon sagen das die nicht das genauste ist... sie bleibt zwar in einem Umkreis (laut GPS Kartenplotter Humminbird 1198c) von etwa 5-10m dabei steuert er aber Ständig und relativ Ruckartig was bei mir dazu geführt hat das ich mich erstmal 3 mal im Kreis gedreht hab das ähnelte eher einer Karusselfahrt als einer Ankerfunktion 
Als ich den Motor dann aber mal von Vollgas auf 3 Balken gestellt habe und die Ankerfunktion wieder aktiviert habe wurde es etwas besser der Motor hat das Boot mit dem Bug in den Wind gedreht und dann ist er Relativ Ordentlich auf der Stelle geblieben ob das mit den neuenMK vergleichbar ist bezweifel ich selber aber für den Preis kann man das ja auch nicht vergleichen mir fehlt hier aber auch die Erfahrung mit dem Motor 

Dazu sei Gesagt Wenn ich bei Starkem Wind einen Anker ausbringe bewegt sih das Boot ja auch je nach Windrichtung um den Anker Herum also bleibt mann ja auch nicht 1.1 auf dem Punkt das macht der Motor meiner Meinung nach also Halbwegs I.O auch wenn das erst der Erste eindruck bei relativ Wenig wind ist bin ich hier erstmal soweit zufrieden für meine Bedürfnisse reicht es vieleicht ist es ja auch noch Kalibrierung und Einstellungssache

Und jetzt der Grund Warum Ich mir den Motor gekauft habe 
die Routen Funktion

Und das macht der Motor auf den ersten Eindruck gesehen echt Klasse Ich Tippe meine Wegpunkte auf Maps in die Karte und lade sie in den Motor dann gehts ab der Motor steuert trotz leichtem Seitenwind Gradlinig auf den Punkt zu so dass man z.b. Zum schleppen oder sei es nur um den Spot zu Wechseln oder das Gewässer zu begutachten Keine Fernbedienung oder Pinne mehr festhalten muss und sich um Andere Sachen kümmern kann (Einstellung des Echolotes Montage der Ruten etc.)

Das find Ich soweit ech Genial auch wenn man die Fernbedienung immer Im Griffbereich haben sollte den der Motor fährt auf seiner Linie egal ob Segelboot Schwimmer oder Boje im Weg sind

Und aufpassen setzt man nen Punkt aufs Land dann Versucht der Motor dahinzukommen egal Was dazwischen ist :c:c:c 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich ein bisschen Menschenverstandt sollte man schon Vorraussetzten wenn mann so ein Gerät betreibt


Fatzit des Ersten Testes 

Für das Geld ist der Motor Meiner Meinung nach Ok Ich Werde aber noch genauer Berichten Wiegesagt das ist Erstmal der erste Eindruck nach 2 Stunden fahrt 


Stromverbrauch und Geschwindigkeit sind Meiner Meinung nach bei dem Motor (und auch bei Meinem 24V Haswing)
Vollkommen Inordnung und Besser als bei den Klassischen Rhino etc. Motoren die Ich schon durch hab....


----------



## Frank aus Lev (29. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Erst einmal Danke für den Bericht.#6#6
Hört sich doch soweit ganz gut an und das er nicht so sein kann wie der neue Minn Kota wird sich erst zeigen wenn mal einer über den Minn Kota berichtet. 
Ich bekomme meinen Minn Kota erst nächste Woche und werde dann auch erst Ende Februar berichten können. Denn sobald ich den habe werde ich ihn mit dem Echolot zusammen in Holland testen ohne Ende.

Auf jeden Fall macht deiner ja das was du wolltest und das ist das wichtigste. Und den Preisunterschied darf man nicht vergessen. :vik:
Ein Video würde mich noch interessieren von der Ankerfunktion.


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Top, danke für den ausfürlichen bericht! Bin gespannt was die weiteren tests ergeben! Ein video würde mich auch interessieren! [emoji4][emoji1303]


----------



## bernie (29. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hi Karpfen737,

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! #6

Das hört sich ja halbwegs vernünftig an, was der Motor so kann....

Man muss natürlich immer das P/L-Verhältnis sehn und DA schneidet er ja im Vergleich zu MK ganz gut ab.

Ich warte nochmal ab, ob die - ähnlich wie MK - da noch nachbessern werden.
Eigentlich läge es doch auf der Hand, das GPS vom Handy (das ja eh mit dem Motor gekoppelt ist) als zweiten GPS-Geber zu nutzen.... das wäre dann das Gleiche System wie es MK ja nun entwickelt hat.


----------



## Skorpio (29. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hier ein Video :q


https://youtu.be/9EQIk7heBSE




MfG


----------



## newmie2205 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Hier ein Video :q
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/9EQIk7heBSE
> ...





das sowas überhaupt auf den Markt darf... das ist ja lebensgefährlich ! ich komm aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus, was ein Schrott!


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (30. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Na ja, ich weiß nicht. Auf irgendwelche Youtube-Videos würde ich mich nicht  unbedingt verlassen. Dann schon eher auf die Berichte derjenigen hier im Forum, die ihn selbst getestet haben und glaubwürdig darüber berichten (s.o.)...


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Naja, für mich ist das video exakt die bildliche darstellung des vorherigen erfahrungsberichts! Also da scheint schon was dran zu sein! Und das andere video das noch existiert zeigt ein ähnliches szenario!


----------



## Karpfen737 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Das was in den Videos zusehen ist liegt an den Einstellungen der Geschwindigkeit der Motor gleicht hier mit Sehr viel Leistung (knapp Vollgas) relativ Wenig Strömung aus daher kommt natührlich ein Karussel Gefühl dabei Raus Wenn man den Motor aber bei Wenig Wind in entsprechend kleiner Geschwindigkeitsstufe in die Ankerfunktion schaltet funktioniert diese bedeutend besser als in den Videos dargestellt 

Ist natürlich schade das der Motor die Geschwindigkeit nicht selber Erkennt aber Ich glaube da gibt es noch eine Andere Funktion die man in den Einstellungen der Anker Funktion Anpassen kann 

Merke: Wenig Wind Motor in Niedriger Geschwindigkeitsstufe in die Ankerfunktion schalten so das er nicht mit Vollgas ausgleicht dann klappt es soweit erstmal :m

Viel Wind hatte ich bei meinem ersten Test leider noch nicht kann da also erstmal nichts zu sagen aber denke mal das mann den Motor dann in entsprechend höherer Geschwindikeit betreiben muss


----------



## Karpfen737 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Das steht im Übrigen auch in Englischer Sprache so in der Bedienungsanleitung habe Ich aber erst Richtig Verstanden als Ich mich im Kreis drehte 


Anpassung der Geschwindigkeit verbessert es dann aber deutlich wiegesagt denke das man darüber auch eine Genauikeit hinbekommt die Halbwegs I.O ist ob es dann Mit den Neuen 2x GPS Systemen mithalten kann bezweifel Ich ja selber aber mann sollte ja auch mal auf das Geld schauen das Mann da auf den Tisch legt

Kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das der Motor schlechter ist als die Alten Gps Systeme von Minnkota und Motorguide 

Da die Routenfunktion ja soweit Brauchbar funktioniert  kann das Verbaute GPS modul garnicht so schlecht sein Die Preise für  solche Module sind ja auch im Hochwertigen Bereich stark gesunken dank Smartphone und Co.


----------



## bernie (30. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

AHA!

Das mit der Geschwindigkeit kam - bis jetzt - noch nie zur Sprache.....
Ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass der Motor immer DIE GLEICHE Leistung für Korrekturen nimmt....

JETZT sieht das schon ganz anders aus.... 

Das macht mich doch gleich wieder kauflustiger ;-)


----------



## Karpfen737 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hatte Ich aber in meinem Bericht erwähnt Wiegesagt Anfangs recht schwer zu durchschauen aber bei Genauerem Nachdenken ist es logisch das Der Motor bei Voller Geschwindikeit dementsprechend schnell reagieren muss Was er dann aber auf Grund des Mangelden Widerstandes durchs Wasser nicht kann Wenn man das dingen dann noch an nen Kajak hängt ganz Ehrlich kein Wunder Wie soll der Motor das denn dann auch machen ist von der Physik Ja schon recht schwierig und Dementsprechend dann auch in der Logik des Motors die Im sagt was er zu tun hat nicht ganz einfach...


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (30. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich sag's ja: lieber auf die Leute hören, die sich ernsthaft mit dem Motor beschäftigen und objektiv darüber berichten...

Danke für deine ausführlichen Berichte!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (31. März 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

@Karpfen737 
Ist ja alles richtig was du da schreibst und wenn du damit klar kommst und dir alles reicht finde ich es ja auch super.
Nur kann man es drehen und wenden wie man will, bei deiner Erklärung dreht man sich dann doch im Kreis. Halt nur langsamer oder schneller, je nach Einstellung.

Aber vielleicht findest du ja noch mehr raus, warst ja auch erst einmal damit auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Karpfen737 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Alles gute Will ja auch keinen Zwingen den Motor zu kaufen Spreche hier auch keine Kaufempfehlung aus Ich Gebe hier nur meine Erfahrungen Preis 

Der Punkt ist aber das Ich mich bei langsamer fahrt nicht mehr im Kreis drehte sondernbnur noch einige Meter abgetrieben bin und dann wieder zum Spot gebracht wurde alles ohne drehen beim Schnelleren Betrieb hingegen drehte er sich im Kreis da er zu Stark ausgeglichen hat und somit immer wieder ausgleichen musste wie gesagt dass sind meine ersten Erfahrungen 

Ich will hier keinem Irgendwas erzählen oder Verkaufen sondern nur Sagen wie Ich es für mich empfunden habe....


----------



## bernie (3. April 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Mach weiter!

Niemand will hier irgendwem was Schlechtes 

Bei so teuren Motoren ist man(n) natürlich kritisch in der Bewertung.... Darum sind Deine Beiträge auch so wichtig!

Allein der Hinweis mit dem geringen Tempo ist schon Gold wert.... da sieht die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus als vorher...


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Find deine beiträge super! Ehrliche objektive meinung! Danke dafür!!! Da kann man sich doch schon ein ziemlich klares bild von machen! Weiter so!

Was jetzt noch top wäre, wenn der motor die geschwindigkeit selbst regulieren würde, also je mehr wind oder strömung, desto mehr schub! Paar meter links oder rechts zwischendurch wär mir persönlich ziemlich wurschd... aber vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann mal ein update! [emoji6]

Wie läuft das eigentlich bei den mks oder mgs? Laufen die auch immer mit der gleichen geschwindigkeit oder regeln die sich selbst?


----------



## Karpfen737 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Erstmal danke für das feedback wie das bei den anderen Herstellern läuft Weiß Ich selber leider nicht


----------



## Frank aus Lev (5. April 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



Karpfen737 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für das feedback wie das bei den anderen Herstellern läuft Weiß Ich selber leider nicht


Ich finde deine Beiträge auch super. #6#6
Vor allem schätze ich es wenn jemand objektiv berichtet und nicht nur weil er jetzt diesen Motor hat, dass Teil in den Himmel lobt.
Auch wenn ich persönlich den Minn Kota bestellt habe, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Wie ich auch schon irgendwann mal geschrieben hatte, der alte Minn Kota war gut aber auch nicht so genau. Bei dem neuen wird es sich erst zeigen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Gibts mitlerweile schon ein paar mehr erfahrungen mit dem Motor? Oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand ein video gedreht?


----------



## BeneSB (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ich schiebe das Thema interessehalber mal hoch. Hat jemand neue Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## FlitzeZett (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hab zwar auch erst eine Tour gemacht, aber bin für das Geld zufrieden. 

Sicher minn Kota ist das absolute Nonplusultra, aber das sollte jedem klar sein.

Ankerfunktion im kleinen Gang und es war okay. Dieser Tip war von hier war top 

Ansonsten Handy Bedienung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Ich bin zufrieden fürn Edersee damit.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage an alle, die den Motor schon tatsächlich besitzen:

Es wird doch mit dem Motor eine Fernbedienung mitgeliefert, richtig? Wofür braucht man dann noch die Handy-App? Hat die irgendwelche Vorteile beziehungsweise die Fernbedienung irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber der App? 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## FlitzeZett (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Mit der Fernbedienung hat man keinen Zugriff auf die Anker oder Strecken Funktion 

Fernbedienung kann man wie den alten Motor ohne GPS steuern. Schneller, langsamer, Rakete für direkt high Speed, links und rechts, an und aus 

Lade dir einfach mal die App für den Motor runter und schaue sie dir an. Kostet ja nichts


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Alles klar, danke!

Hast du die Ankerfunktion eigentlich schon mal bei Wind getestet? Wird die Ungenauigkeit dann noch größer? Ich frage, weil die alten MK Terrova ja auch nicht besonders genau die Position halten, wenn es windiger wird (hab ich jedenfalls so beobachtet)...


----------



## Karpfen737 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Der Wind ist natürlich die Größte Störgröße wie Ich schon geschrieben hab muss Mann dann halt die Geschwindigkeit des Motors je nach Wind manuell Anpassen (Wie ich schon Berichtet hatte) das macht er leider nicht alleine ansonsten Bin aber Weiterhin mit dem Motor sehr zufrieden 
Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen Ausführlich Bilder und Videos zu sammeln dafür fehlt mir aktuell leider die Zeit kann den Motor aber auch nach nem halben Jahr noch Weiterempfehlen  Jetzt sind ja die Kinderkrankheiten mit den Verbindungsproblemen bei Android Nutzern Behoben


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Ein Video (mit und ohne Wind) wäre natürlich klasse. Habe bis jetzt auf youtube nur Videos vom Hersteller oder aber von Leuten gefunden, die sich über den Motor lustig machen. Ist beides m.E. wenig brauchbar...

Wie gesagt: wenn der Motor im Ergebnis so (un)genau wie der alte Terrova ist, dürfte er zumindest eine echte Alternative für preisbewusste Angler sein.


----------



## mathias160888 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hallöchen,

 ich überlege auch Stark mir diesen Motor zu gönnen. Gibt es jetzt schon mehr Erfahrungen?

 Für eine kurze Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## mathias160888 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Gibt es keine weiteren Erfahrungen zu diesem Motor?

Finde das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis noch immer ansprechend.

Die älteren Minn Kota Modelle sind immer noch nicht wirklich günstiger geworden.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## -Lukas- (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Habe auch überlegt mir den Motor zuzulegen, aber wegen der kritischen Videos ist es bei mir vorerst das Modell ohne GPS geworden und ich werde dann später auf einen gebrauchten Minn Kota mit Bluetooth umsteigen.

Wenn ich einen GPS Motor habe, dann möchte ich auch in einem vernünftigen Radius punktgenau ankern (fische viel im Fluss mit kleinen Buhnenfeldern dicht an der Steinpackung) und das scheint ja mit dem Haswing nicht wirklich möglich zu sein.


----------



## mathias160888 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Mir geht es ja genauso, ich habe mir jetzt ein teures und gescheites Boot gekauft. Selbst am Trailer wurde nicht ein € gespart.

Ich möchte ebenfalls einen gescheiten Motor vorne im Bug haben. Dennoch sträube ich mich aktuell gebraucht um die 2000€ dafür zu bezahlen.

Wenn ich für 700€ einen bekommen kann und der richtig eingestellt ist, würde ich den Versuch wagen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Habe auch überlegt mir den Motor zuzulegen, aber wegen der kritischen Videos ist es bei mir vorerst das Modell ohne GPS geworden und ich werde dann später auf einen gebrauchten Minn Kota mit Bluetooth umsteigen.
> 
> Wenn ich einen GPS Motor habe, dann möchte ich auch in einem vernünftigen Radius punktgenau ankern (fische viel im Fluss mit kleinen Buhnenfeldern dicht an der Steinpackung) und das scheint ja mit dem Haswing nicht wirklich möglich zu sein.



Man muss realistisch sein - ich habe ein hochwandiges Boot mit Mittelkonsole, angle auf der Tidenelbe, dh da kommen Wind-Anfälligkeit und wechselnde Strömung zusammen. GPS hat nur eine gewisse Genauigkeit und das Ding muss auch genug Datenpunkte haben, um dann richtig zu reagieren. Wenn man mal schaut wie schnell Wind und Strömung das Boot drehen können, der Computer muss das erfassen... und dafür muss es sich bewegen... und dann reagieren. Für Stillwasser mag es funktionieren, für FLiessgewässer habe ich da so meine Zweifel...


----------



## Karpfen737 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Für Fließgewässer wird weder der Haswing noch Minnkota oder Motorguide bei Größeren Boote in der Leistungsklasse geeignet sein da braucht es grade bei größeren Booten eher 24 bzw. Besser 36V Systeme
Ich selber Bin Weiterhin soweit mit dem Motor zufrieden meine Erfahrungen hab Ich ja soweit alle Beschrieben


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja genauso, ich habe mir jetzt ein teures und gescheites Boot gekauft. Selbst am Trailer wurde nicht ein € gespart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Warum gebraucht 2000??? Den neuen 55er terrova bt gibts doch schon neu für 1800?!?


----------



## Aloha (7. November 2017)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hallo
Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto schicken wie du den Motor am Boot Angebracht hast.Auf den Fotos die ich bisher gesehen steht der Motor ziemlich weit über den Bootsrand.Dann würde ich meine persenning nicht mehr über das Boot bekommen.
DANKE


----------



## mathias160888 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hallo zusammen,

ein kurzes Update zu dem Haswing Cayman Bugmotor Ich war auf der Boot in Düsseldorf, da ich mich bis heute noch nicht entscheiden konnte ob dieser Motor etwas für mich ist.

Auf der Boot wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es im Februar ein Motorupdate (Softwareupdate) geben wird. Hierdurch solle der Motor wesentlich Feinfühliger werden und die schnellen Richtungswechsel nicht mehr vorhanden sein. 

Ich werde mir den Motor nun bestellen sobald das Update vorhanden ist. Werde dann Berichten wie er sich verhält.


----------



## ChrizKS (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob ich den Motor auch updaten kann weil ich muss schon ehrlich sagen fürn Edersee wenn ein bissel Wind da ist. Da ist der Ankermodus nicht so toll.


----------



## mathias160888 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hallo

das ist kein Problem. Du musst ihn nur einschicken bzw. deinem Händler geben wurde mir am Stand so bestätigt.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hab grad n Video gefunden wo die neue Ankerfunktion gezeigt wird. Wenns so wird wie da gezeigt find ichs absolut ok! 

https://youtu.be/cCdiNJ93-V0


----------



## ChrizKS (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Jo das finde ich auch


----------



## aufe_und_obe (13. September 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Benutzt zufällig jemand die Ankerfunktion beim Renken/Felchen Angeln mit der Hebe Rute? 
Mich würde interessieren ob man mit zb. 4gr in bis 20m tiefe Grundkontakt halten kann? Natürlich unter Bedingungen die auch mit einem herkömmlichen Anker vergleichbar sind.


----------



## ae71 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hallo, überhaupt würde mich interessieren wie sich der  haswing nun nach update schlägt, wie ist es mit der ankerfunktion kann er wirklich im Rhein bei starker Strömung die position halten? 

Gruß
Toni


----------



## mathias160888 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hallo,

ich bin da leider mittlerweile raus, da ich mir einen Terrova gegönnt habe.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## aufe_und_obe (24. September 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin da leider mittlerweile raus, da ich mir einen Terrova gegönnt habe.
> 
> ...



Und die restlichen haben ihn wohl über Bord geworfen oder sind nicht mehr im AB unterwegs  
Sorry, etwas Galgen Humor muss sein.....


----------



## FlitzeZett (24. September 2018)

*AW: Haswing Cayman Bugmotor soll Mitte des Jahres mit GPS kommen*

Hab meinen auch verkauft. War aber mehr als zufrieden in Preis Leistung. Bei gab es aber einen Minn Kota um ihn ans Echolot zu koppeln. Vom Käufer habe ich auch nur positive Rückmeldungen erhalten


----------



## aufe_und_obe (1. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand den Motor schonmal beim Renken Angeln probiert? Oder würdet ihr dann eher zum Minn Kota Terrova mit dem 2. Gps am Heck raten?


----------



## mathias160888 (29. Mai 2019)

Hey,

also ich kann jetzt nur vom Terrova sprechen. Dieser ist wirklich sehr sanft wenn er nachjustiert. Ich denke gerade beim Renken angeln ist es ein Vorteil, dass der Motor sehr ruhig arbeitet.


----------



## Hecht-angler (27. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte dieses Forum vor ca. 5 Wochen durchforstet und hatte diesen Chat gefunden, der allerdings kaum aktuellen Informationen/ Erfahrungsberichte beinhaltet.
Ich habe mich dann vor 3 Wochen für den Kauf eines Haswing Cayman B55 GPS bei einem Dänischen Fachhandel incl. Schnellwechselplatte und Fernbedienung für 799€ (nagelneu) entschieden.

Jetzt kann einen ersten, äußerst aktuellen und kurzen Erfahrungsbericht geben:

Innerhalb von 5 Werktagen wurde alles geliefert und nachdem ich die Schnellwechselplatte ordentlich montiert habe, konnte ich gestern (!!!) den ersten Test wagen.

Erster optischer Eindruck:
Dieser Bugmotor sieht sehr massiv, stabil, robust und qualitativ top aus!

Nachdem die Helsman-App installiert, die ersten Routen mittels dieser App konfiguriert wurden und die Fernbedienung sowie das Handy unkompliziert mit dem Bugmotor gekoppelt wurden, konnte ich direkt loslegen.

Ich hatte leider nur eine Windstärke von 0- ca. 9km/h, kann jedoch sagen, dass der Motor und die ganzen Funktionen Klasse sind!
Ich kenn nicht den direkten Vergleich zu den anderen ERHEBLICH!!!! teureren Wettbewerbern,
bin aber äußerst begeistert.
Er fuhr mich direkt entlang der vorher erstellten Route, ankerte vorbildlich an dem Zielpunkt und ließ sich zwischenzeitlich mittels Fernbedienung super in der Geschwindigkeit variieren.

Der Motor an sich ist sehr leise, kraftvoll und sparsam.

Ich testete gestern 3 Routen, die er allesamt super abfuhr. Die Ankerfunktion war auch klasse (ok, der Wind war nicht doll, aber bei Windstärke 6 fahre ich eh nicht mehr raus und erwarte auch keine Genauigkeit von 1m).

Die Trollingfunktion ist auch toll und leichtgängig.

Was ist evtl. negativ:
Ich weiß nicht, wie laut die Stellmotoren der Wettbewerber sind, aber das leise knirschen der Zahnräder im Stellmotor sind ungewohnt, jedoch nicht störend und ungewöhnlich! Man gewöhnt sich aber dran.

Ich finde schade, dass es Haswing noch nicht geschafft hat, die Ankerfunktion auf die Fernbedienung zu legen.

Die App ist super, muss jedoch bei GPS-Nutzung (sprich abfahren einer Route) immer an sein.

Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende ausgiebig testen und kann dann gerne ein genaueres Feedback speziell zur Ankerfunktion geben.
Aber bis jetzt bin ich von diesem Bugmotor zu diesem Preis begeistert!!

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Magnus1987 (3. Mai 2020)

Hecht-angler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte dieses Forum vor ca. 5 Wochen durchforstet und hatte diesen Chat gefunden, der allerdings kaum aktuellen Informationen/ Erfahrungsberichte beinhaltet.
> Ich habe mich dann vor 3 Wochen für den Kauf eines Haswing Cayman B55 GPS bei einem Dänischen Fachhandel incl. Schnellwechselplatte und Fernbedienung für 799€ (nagelneu) entschieden.
> ...



Sehr guter Bericht, vielen Dank!

Ich stehe aktuell vor der Entscheidung ob Minn Kota Terrova 55bt ipilot oder dem Haswing Motor.
Sind echt riesige Preisunterschiede und der Gebrauchtmarkt sehr überschaubar.

Für mich Ist die Ankerfunktion sehr wichtig, daher bin ich da auf dein Feedback gespannt.

Mit was für einem Akku betreibst du den Motor?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Petri Heil,
Magnus


----------



## Hecht-angler (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo Magnus,

auch jetzt noch, einige Wochen nach dem Erhalt des Motors, bin ich begeistert. Die Ankerfunktion ist klasse und erst Recht die Funktion der Routenplanung. Die habe ich schon sehr oft genutzt. Richtig und wichtig ist, wie schon erwähnt, dass du einen guten Akku bzw. eine Powerbank/Lademöglichkeit (evtl. einen Zigarettenanzünderanschluss am Boot oder der Batterie)dabei hast, da das Handy/der Bildschirm (ich habe es zumindest noch nicht anders hinbekommen) die ganze Zeit an sein muss. Da ist der Akku des Handys schneller alle, als der Akku vom Motor. Auch das ANKERN an sich ist unkompliziert. Ok, ich würde mir wünschen, dass es eine Taste auf der Fernbedienung gäbe, aber man muss nur 3 Sekunden auf der Äpp drücken und die Ankerfunktion ist eingestellt. Das ist ok. Zum Akku kann ich nur sagen, dass ich einen mit 120Ah habe. Den Hersteller kann ich nicht sehen, da der Aufkleber ab ist. Aber damit kann man locker 2x10h am Stück (bei entspannter Fahrt) durchangeln. Soviel erst mal von mir.
Petri Heil 
Jan


----------

